# Extreme-Wettbewerb: Die wichtigsten Frauenfiguren in Computerspielen



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2007)

PCGH blickt zurück auf eine 25 Jahre umfassende, bewegte Geschichte: Frauen als Hauptdarstellerinnen, Frauen als Blickfang in wichtigen Nebenrollen und jüngst sogar "echte" Models für Spiele wie bei der NfS-Serie. Von Ms. Pacman über Laverne bis hin zu Lara und Alyx sind alle dabei.

Aber im Artikel sind sicher nicht alle Frauenfiguren mit Screenshots gewürdigt, die es gibt. Deshalb sollt ihr mithelfen und die Liste vervollständigen. Am besten gleich mit Screenshot. Es fehlen sicherlich noch einige bemerkenswerte Charaktere aus der Konsolenwelt.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Dezember 2007)

*Naomi Hunter* ist Support-Charakter in Metal Gear Solid .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Sniper Wolf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meryl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das wars fürs erste ^^ 
*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2007)

Ist das alles Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich lasse die Mädels der Need For Speed-Reihe unbenannt. Dann wächst die Liste ja bis ins Unermessliche...

Mir fällt noch die geliebte von Sonic dem blauen Igel, Amy Rose, ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lula, die kennt doch bestimmt jemand, oder? Das revolutionäre Pc-Spiel. Ein Tamagotchi in Form dieser Frau. Nicht, dass ich das damals exzessiv gespielt hätte. *(Schon in der Liste vorhanden)*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ihr habt nach meiner Recherche tatsächlich alle Mädels von NFS aufgelistet, Hut ab! 

Was ist mit dieser unbekannten Schönheit aus Fina Fantasy 13?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

Samus Aran nicht vergessen!! 
Sie ist auch DIE Heldin aus dem Hause Nintendo, kommt gleich nach Mario/Luigi 

Ansonsten halt das schnuckeligste Mädel, das es je in ein Computerspiel geschafft hat: Rinoa Heartilly (Final Fantasy 8, das (2.) beste aller Zeiten wohl).
Sehr hübscher Körper, keine übertriebene Rundungen, wirkt ein wenig kindlich, man muss Final Fantasy 8 mal gespielt haben (gibt auch 'ne PC Version)!!

Aus X(-II) gäbs noch Yuna und Rikku, Tifa und Aeris (*sniff*) gabs in Teil7.
Aeris ist wohl einer der wenigen Hauptcharaktere, der in einem Spiel sterben 'durfte'...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2007)

Lady Aribeth de Tylmarande aus NeverWinter Nights fällt mir spontan noch ein:
http://www.gamehotties.com/characters/aribeth.asp
Allerdings finde ich keinen brauchbaren Screenshot von der Dame, und extra dafür installieren will ichs jetzt nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist das alles Metal Gear Solid?



Ja ! Ich habe das spiel selber mindestens 2-mal durchgespielt.


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

Es geht hier doch nicht unbedingt um 'chicks' sondern um wichtige Frauenfiguren? 

Ich denke da an 
 Giana aus The Great Giana Sisters
(kann ggf. auch noch einen eigenen Screenshot machen)
Rynn aus Drakan Order of the Flame
Lara Croft als Nachfolger von Rick Dangerous natuerlich (Ich sehe gerade die ist in der Galerie dabei)
 Razor und Edna aus Maniac Mansion (1987)
(Wer wurde von Edna denn nicht beim ersten mal in der Kueche erwischt?  )
Julie Heavy Metal FAKK2
Elvira Mistress of the Dark
ONI

Hmm oder Vixen
das ist sowas wie Jill of the Jungle (Epic MegaGames)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

Ruby könnte ja noch dabei sein. Leider hat sie wohl in keinem Computerspiel so richtig mitgewirkt, was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mein_kleiner_tod (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann man nur Janette aus VTM Bloodlines vergessen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Elaine Marley
Monkey island




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sophia Hapgood
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alma Wade
F.E.A.R.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Secret of Mana




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Boss
Metal Gear Solid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Helena [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Dolph Jackson (die glücklichste frau im spiel)[/FONT]
Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Hardware-Experte (3. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn mit:

Hermine Granger (Harry Potter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

Omg, dass hier echt noch niemand Lara Croft genannt hat^^

Ansonsten noch die Heldinnen aus FF, die schon von Stefan Payne genannt wurden sowie Cate Archer aus NOLF.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Omg, dass hier echt noch niemand Lara Croft genannt hat^^


Lara Croft ist doch schon mit einer handvoll Bildern im Originalartikel dabei.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Lara Croft ist doch schon mit einer handvoll Bildern im Originalartikel dabei.



Den hab ich nur gelesen, die Bilder hab ich net angeguckt


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Den hab ich nur gelesen, die Bilder hab ich net angeguckt


War da auch Text? Hab nur die Bilder angeschaut von den Pixelchikas.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube, das hier war die erste weibliche Person in einem Computerspiel: Prinzessin Peach (bzw hatte die 1981 im ersten Donkey Kong bestimmt einen anderen Namen.). Jumpman, der später Mario heißen sollte musste sie vor den Affen Donkey Kong retten. Das  Spiel gab es damals nur als Spielautomat


----------



## EGThunder (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es denn mit der netten Dame aus Pandemonium 2. 

EG


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2007)

Rinoa


----------



## ICEer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube Mona Sax wurde noch nicht erwähnt.

Wem sie unbekannt ist! Ich sag nur Max Payne

und Bilder:


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Dezember 2007)

*Da ist Euch aber ein böser Fehler unterlaufen *

Entgegen der Bildunterschift ist dies Tanya Adams aus Alarmstufe Rot *2*:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu...id=623164&entity_id=-1&image_id=743092&page=2

Während dies ebenfalls aus Alarmstufe 2 ist, aber *nicht* Tanya Adams:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu...id=623164&entity_id=-1&image_id=743108&page=3

Tanya aus Alarmstufe Rot 1:
http://www.schnittberichte.com/www/SBs/3406/ccratanya1.jpg

Es fehlen mir:
Helena Rosenthal aus Crysis
Cell aus Portal

Teil 2 kommt noch, oder hab ich den verpaßt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2007)

Der kommt noch... Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## niLe (9. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch die drei aus Jericho 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Church




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cole


----------



## Skully (9. Dezember 2007)

ja aber Cortana von Halo darf net fehlen 
----------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]Danke für die Hinweise


Kein Problem. Gerne doch. Aber korrigert wurde es bis jetzt nicht


----------



## Boing (13. Dezember 2007)

@Skully Sag mal hast du villeicht auch eine HD-Version davon  

MFG


----------



## darksplinter (23. Dezember 2007)

Also hier fehlt noch Angie Prophet aus Psychotoxic


----------



## STF (5. Januar 2008)

Außerdem: Elvira - Mistress of the Dark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elvira_(Computerspiel)
http://www.kultboy.com/index.php?site=t&id=408


----------

